# LEDs IR en webcam



## krnl64 (Jun 3, 2013)

Buenas tardes gente, soy tecnico informatico y me encanta la electronica aunque para mi mala suerte aun no se demasiado de la misma solo lo elemental, queria preguntarle sobre una webcam que quiero editar.
Es una webcam comun y corriente que tiene 6 LEDS para iluminar el angulo de vision de la camara.

Mi idea era ponerle LEDs IR para que pudiera ser indetectable o para que pueda ver en la oscuridad sin tener el haz de luz.






Esta es la webcam de la que hablo.

Porfavor iluminenme  gracias


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 3, 2013)

hola....... yo tengo la misma... pero mi duda...... es si el sensor capta infrarojos.... que creo que seria lo mas logico de investigar primero....


----------



## krnl64 (Jun 3, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola....... yo tengo la misma... pero mi duda...... es si el sensor capta infrarojos.... que creo que seria lo mas logico de investigar primero....



Bueno... francamente tiene un filtro CCD que los reduce pero probe con otras camaras y engancha el IR, lo mas inteligente seria sacarle este cristal, pero el problema en esta camara es que esta pegado con plástico, en otras camaras es posible la remoción no invasiva.

Hice unas pequeñas pruebas, en total oscuridad puse la camara mirando a su objetivo, use los leds que ya vienen incluidos en el dispositivo y luego use un control remoto apuntando al objetivo





Usando los LEDs originales





Apuntando un control remoto hacia el objetivo


----------



## Scooter (Jun 4, 2013)

Se ve que hay que quitar el filtro como ya han comentado, según el caso será mas o menos complicado de quitar


----------



## krnl64 (Jun 4, 2013)

bueno, finalmente compre 6 leds IR y los instale donde iban los Leds comunes, alumbran sii.. 
pero el problema es que no alumbran demasiado :/

probe instalando uno solo, alumbraba como si miraras directo al sol  pero calentaba demasiado... solo de prueba.

Le meti los 6 en la plaqueta y la camara funciona perfecto, los leds arrancan pero con muy baja potencia =(

Alguna ayudita? La alimentación de los leds viene en un cable de mas que esta regulado por una resistencia variable


----------



## elmo2 (Jun 4, 2013)

supongo que los leds originales de tu webcam daban luz blanca...

los leds de luz blanca trabajan con un voltaje de entre 3.2 v y 3.6 v y una corriente de 20 mA y los leds infrarrojos funcionan con un voltaje y corriente distintos...

en este tema dicen el voltaje y la corriente de los leds infrarrojos:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/intensidad-gasta-led-infrarrojo-70930/

saludos...


----------



## zopilote (Jun 4, 2013)

Lo mas sensato es conseguirse un reflector IR para camaras de vigilancia, estas aumentan la distancia que alumbran los led originales.


----------



## krnl64 (Jun 4, 2013)

elmo2 dijo:


> supongo que los leds originales de tu webcam daban luz blanca...
> 
> los leds de luz blanca trabajan con un voltaje de entre 3.2 v y 3.6 v y una corriente de 20 mA y los leds infrarrojos funcionan con un voltaje y corriente distintos...
> 
> ...



Hola elmo2 gracias por responderme :3 
Bueno por lo que leo voy a necesitar 12 V para alimentar mis 6 led IR? 
Ya que la caida de tension por cada LED es de 2 V, y a parte ponerle una Resistencia calculada para proteger cada uno de los LEDS? 
Disculpen si no cacho bien u_u


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 5, 2013)

Aparte que los LED infrarojos funcionan mejor en un margen de frecuencias. Es decir a pulsos muy rápidos indetectables al ojo humano.


----------



## krnl64 (Jun 5, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Aparte que los LED infrarojos funcionan mejor en un margen de frecuencias. Es decir a pulsos muy rápidos indetectables al ojo humano.



Hola :3 si, lei sobre ponerle un 555 en modo Astable puede ser? pero no se como es el circuito, y aun no me dan respuesta de cuanto voltaje necesito para mis 6 leds =(


----------



## elmo2 (Jun 5, 2013)

creo que tu estas suponiendo muchas cosas...y nosotros tambien...
asi que sera mejor que tengamos toda la informacion para poder ayudarte mejor...

necesitamos saber: marca, modelo de la webcam, tipo del conector con el que se conecta a la pc, si usa fuente extra de alimentacion y cualquier otro aditamento que tenga la webcam...

tambien fotos de todo, y fotos de las placas de la webcam, especialmente en la que van los leds , el cable que los alimenta y la resistencia variable que mencionas...

tambien seria bueno que midieras el voltaje del cable que mencionas y el voltaje en la resistencia variable y el voltaje en los leds...

con todos esos datos dejaremos de adivinar y te podremos dar respuestas mas especificas...

(nada mas me falto pedirte la copia del acta de nacimiento de tu bisabuela.... jajajajajajajaja...)

saludos...


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 5, 2013)

Si, un oscilador astable con 555 es buena opción, lo alimentas con los 5V y GND del cable USB de la camara y a la salida del pin 3 conectas un transistor que te permita controlar los IR LED que necesites.

Guiate por el siguiente circuito:





Reemplaza el resistor de 180 ohm para el caso de alimentar con 5V,


----------



## krnl64 (Jun 6, 2013)

elmo2 dijo:


> creo que tu estas suponiendo muchas cosas...y nosotros tambien...
> asi que sera mejor que tengamos toda la informacion para poder ayudarte mejor...
> 
> necesitamos saber: marca, modelo de la webcam, tipo del conector con el que se conecta a la pc, si usa fuente extra de alimentacion y cualquier otro aditamento que tenga la webcam...
> ...



Jajaja, bueno mira saque algunos datos, aca tienen desde la pagina del fabricante el modelo:

http://www.neotechnology.com.ar/web/productos/8/listado.html#prettyPhoto[]/9/ []/9/ 

Es USB y toma la energia del USB para alimentar sus LEDS, tiene microfono y no le den bolilla a lo de control de volumen, el control de volumen es la resistencia variable con la que controlas la potencia de los LEDS.

Aca alguna fotos:


















Probe la tension de uno los LEDS es de 1.09V





blanko001 dijo:


> Si, un oscilador astable con 555 es buena opción, lo alimentas con los 5V y GND del cable USB de la camara y a la salida del pin 3 conectas un transistor que te permita controlar los IR LED que necesites.
> 
> Guiate por el siguiente circuito:
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_GMnvgoTrf...misi%C3%B3n+recepci%C3%B3n+en+infrarrojos.jpg
> ...



Blanko el transistor va a funcionar como un amplificador?


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Blanko el transistor va a funcionar como un amplificador?


En efecto, un amplificador hace referencia en controlar mayores corrientes o voltajes imitando una debil señal de entrada. en tu caso el pin 3 del NE555.


----------



## krnl64 (Jun 6, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> En efecto, un amplificador hace referencia en controlar mayores corrientes o voltajes imitando una debil señal de entrada. en tu caso el pin 3 del NE555.



Entonces uso ese transistor  no? BC 557? o SK 100? Cualquiera de los 2?
lo que si queria saber tambien que si alimento este nuevo circuito con la misma fuente que usa la camara, sta camara no se dañara ni tendra bajon de energia?

y... me olvide comentarte, debo suprimir la resistencia variable? porque pienso usar la salida de la variable para alimentar el circuito del 555


----------



## elmo2 (Jun 6, 2013)

krnl64: agracezco que te hayas tomado el tiempo para tomar las fotos de la placa de la webcam, la razon de pedirte las fotos era para poder analizar la placa, pero desafortunadamente la placa quedo fuera de foco y no se pueden estudiar las fotos como yo planeaba...

gracias a la informacion que posteaste ya comprobe que la webcam se conecta por usb a la pc y por lo tanto el voltaje de trabajo de la webcam es de 5 volts y la corriente maxima que puedes utilizar esta limitada a lo que el puerto usb puede entregar, que creo que no es mas de 500 mA...

no comprendo bien lo de la resistencia variable y lo del control del volumen...

yo suponia que los leds originales estaban conectados cada uno con su propia resistencia en serie y cada paquete de led y resistencia conectado a 5 volts, haciendo que en el lugar de cada led existiera 3.2 a 3.6 v y 20 mA, condiciones problematicas para los leds ir (infrarrojos) pues estos necesitan 1.4v 50mA... lo que supondria que tus leds ir ya se dañaron...

y que este tipo de conexion te crearia un consumo execivo de corriente pues al estar 6 leds ir demandando 50 ma cada uno en total estarian demendando 300 ma solo los leds ir, dejando solo 200 ma para que la webcam funcione que podrian no ser suficientes para la webcam...

saludos...


----------



## krnl64 (Jun 6, 2013)

elmo2 dijo:


> krnl64: agracezco que te hayas tomado el tiempo para tomar las fotos de la placa de la webcam, la razon de pedirte las fotos era para poder analizar la placa, pero desafortunadamente la placa quedo fuera de foco y no se pueden estudiar las fotos como yo planeaba...
> 
> gracias a la informacion que posteaste ya comprobe que la webcam se conecta por usb a la pc y por lo tanto el voltaje de trabajo de la webcam es de 5 volts y la corriente maxima que puedes utilizar esta limitada a lo que el puerto usb puede entregar, que creo que no es mas de 500 mA...
> 
> ...



Gracias a vos por la ayuda :3 mira no tienen ninguna resistencia los leds, los leds y la placa de la webcam estan separados, entre ellos el común solo es el GND, el positivo de los LEDS viene de una resistencia variable que esta en el cable, como podes apreciar es la ultima foto.

Si los leds IR  se jodieron no hay drama los 6 me costaron 9 pesos argentinos  pero queria saber si usando el circuito que me dio blanko serviria, si no tendre que pensar en una alimentacion externa
saludos !


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 6, 2013)

Si, en efecto puedes utilizar cualquiera de los 2 transistores, el SK100 debe ser mas dificil de conseguir; pero sin importar la referencia debes hacer coincidir los pines. 
Ahora, yo le modificaría unos aspectos al circuito: 

1. Los LED IR trabajan con unos 1.3V a 1.5V, a unos 60mA estaría muy bien.
2. Utilizaría 2 transistores para alimentar de a 3 LED en serie; es decir; 6 LED en total dispuestos en 2 series de 3 LED, a cada una de las 2 series un transistor.
3. La resistencia de 180 ohm la reemplazo por 10 ohm.
4. La resistencia de 680 ohm por una de 100-150 ohm.

La idea es la siguiente:


Y respondiendo a tu pregunta, los 5V del puerto USB son capaces con éste circuito y alimentar a la camara a la vez. No hay problema.


----------



## krnl64 (Jun 6, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Si, en efecto puedes utilizar cualquiera de los 2 transistores, el SK100 debe ser mas dificil de conseguir; pero sin importar la referencia debes hacer coincidir los pines.
> Ahora, yo le modificaría unos aspectos al circuito:
> 
> 1. Los LED IR trabajan con unos 1.3V a 1.5V, a unos 60mA estaría muy bien.
> ...



perfecto perfecto, gracias por el circuito nuevo, entonces voy a desoldar los leds y hacerlo en el aire, sin que tengan contacto con la placa de la webcam, porque ahi estan en paralelo.
Ahora, los transistores reciben del resistor de 100 ohm, este resistor se liga a la pata 3 del 555? o este circuito no lleva IC?


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 6, 2013)

la de 100 ohm va al pin 3 del 555, me faltó especificar que era parte del astable. Prueba con los LED IR que tienes, aunque no se si se han estropeado ya que cuando los utilizaste en la camara; sin querer los conectaste a un voltaje para LEDs blancos. Quizás no se dañaron pero bueno... yo intentaría con unos nuevos.


----------



## krnl64 (Jun 6, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> la de 100 ohm va al pin 3 del 555, me faltó especificar que era parte del astable. Prueba con los LED IR que tienes, aunque no se si se han estropeado ya que cuando los utilizaste en la camara; sin querer los conectaste a un voltaje para LEDs blancos. Quizás no se dañaron pero bueno... yo intentaría con unos nuevos.



Bueno, pero el circuito anterior que seria el del 555 no sabría integrarlo al que me diste ultimo para poner los leds en serie.
Los LEDS aun funcionan bien (creo) porque siguen iluminando, no con tanta potencia pero se ven con una camara de telefono celular


----------



## elmo2 (Jun 6, 2013)

hice los calculos de los leds como yo pensaba que estaban conectados:
si los leds originales  fueran de 3.2 v  a 20 ma: la resistencia para cada uno seria de 100 ohms
al reemplazarlos por leds ir de 1.4 v 50 ma y usar la resistencia de 100 ohms los leds ir recibirian 1.4 v y 36 ma...
no se dañarian pero recibirian menos corriente de la necesaria, asi que alumbrarian con menor intensidad....

sobre la corriente que puede entregar un puerto usb encontre la respuesta en este tema : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/sacar-5v-2amp-usb-6015/


> Chico3001 dijo:
> Desafortunadamente el protocolo USB define que la computadora administra  la cantidad de corriente que sale en cada puerto, cuando tu conectas un  dispositivo al bus USB solo tienes acceso a 100mA para hacer la  comunicacion y si requieres mas energia debes pedir permiso al CPU para  ver si tiene disponibles y te puede asignar hasta 5 unidades energeticas  (500mA)


asi que en lugar de disponer de 500 ma para la webcam podrias estar solo recibiendo 100 ma y por esa razon los leds ir alumbran muy poco...

aunque si los leds originales estaban en paralelo, los 6 leds consumirian 120 ma, que es mas de una unidad energetica, asi que tal vez la webcam si tenga permiso de usar los 500 ma...

cuando comentaste que probaste con un solo led ir y este "alumbraba como si miraras directo al sol  pero calentaba demasiado..." y ahora con los 6 no alumbran suficiente, tal vez no le esta entregando los 500 ma a la webcam, probablemente 200 o 300 ma, (por algo Chico3001 menciona unidades energeticas)...

bueno, espero que si te funcione el circuito que te recomienda blanko001...

pd. para calculos de resistencia para leds te recomiendo la calculadora de este link:
http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz

saludos...


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 6, 2013)

> asi que en lugar de disponer de 500 ma para la webcam podrias estar solo recibiendo 100 ma y por esa razon los leds ir alumbran muy poco...


 Bueno, es un protocolo que no se como se cumple, porque el puerto USB entrega directos los 5V y el amperaje es el consumo, tendría que mirar como hacen los fabricantes de bases refrigerantes para encender los ventiladores... yo creo que mas bien es como una especie de norma intentar no consumir mas de 100 mA

Bueno... por otro lado he replanteado un poco la cosa, quizás el resistor que te dije de 100 ohm lo disminuí mucho sin probar el circuito. Yo diría que intenta con este nuevo diagrama y los valores presentes en el.


----------



## krnl64 (Jun 6, 2013)

elmo2 dijo:


> hice los calculos de los leds como yo pensaba que estaban conectados:
> si los leds originales  fueran de 3.2 v  a 20 ma: la resistencia para cada uno seria de 100 ohms
> al reemplazarlos por leds ir de 1.4 v 50 ma y usar la resistencia de 100 ohms los leds ir recibirian 1.4 v y 36 ma...
> no se dañarian pero recibirian menos corriente de la necesaria, asi que alumbrarian con menor intensidad....
> ...



Si el maximo son hasta 500 mA, aunque el problema no radica tanto en eso ya que si es necesario utilizaria una fuente externa, eso explica varias cuestiones de la camara  
como me decis esto estoy pensando en ver si funciona con los puertos USB de lo contrario pondria una fuente externa.
El circuito que me dio blanko se supone que generaria una frecuencia adecuada para los LEDS, por lo que obtendran mas potencia en el haz de luz que es exactamente lo que busco.
Asique me diste en que pensar y si es o no un problema que enfrentare u_u
El circuito de blanko esta bueno? como quedaria con el primer circuito y el 2do circuito?
saludos 





blanko001 dijo:


> Bueno, es un protocolo que no se como se cumple, porque el puerto USB entrega directos los 5V y el amperaje es el consumo, tendría que mirar como hacen los fabricantes de bases refrigerantes para encender los ventiladores... yo creo que mas bien es como una especie de norma intentar no consumir mas de 100 mA
> 
> Bueno... por otro lado he replanteado un poco la cosa, quizás el resistor que te dije de 100 ohm lo disminuí mucho sin probar el circuito. Yo diría que intenta con este nuevo diagrama y los valores presentes en el.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 93770



Se ve genial  gracias
Preguntas:
· El variable de 10K, cual es la configuracion que necesita?
· El integrado es asi verdad? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




· Si utilizo mas amperaje de lo necesario no habra problemas verdad? es decir utilizo una fuente de 5v con, 1A, 2A, 3A o mas...


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 6, 2013)

Vamos por partes, el potenciómetro de 10K o resistencia variable nos permite ajustar la frecuencia de nuestro circuito, partiendo de los 10nF del condensador nos hace suponer que son frecuencias relativamente altas (no las podemos observar facilmente); entonces el ajuste se realiza observando mediante la camara y apreciando que mejorías presenta la imagen al variar el potenciómetro.

El variable de 10K es una simple resistencia "variable" con un 3 pines, segun el circuito dos de los pines se unen mientras el otro va sencillo.

En efecto ese es el integrado.

El amperaje no es más que la corriente que consuma tu circuito, por ejemplo si tengo una lampara de 12V que consume 2A y la conecto a distintas fuentes que me puedan entregar 12V-5A, 12V-10A, 12V-100A, inclusive 12V-1'000.000A, siempre mi lamparita consumirá 2A y dejará el resto intacto jeje, es una explicación algo presurosa pero a modo groso es el comportamiento de los circuitos.

Te aconsejo para empezar en la electrónica un buen protoboard, así puedes hacer cambios rápidos a tus circuitos de prueba.


----------



## elmo2 (Jun 6, 2013)

hice mas calculos y tal vez no necesites armar el circuito con el 555...

segun el tema de los leds IR que te comente en un principio, puedes conectar 3 leds IR en serie entre ellos y una resistencia a 5 volts dado que los leds IR necesitan 1.4 v asi que: 
1.4 x 3 = 4.2 v 
y sobre la resistencia habria 5 - 4.2 = 0.8 v ...
entonces:     0.8 v / 0.05 ma = 16 ohms
el valor cercano comercial de resistencias seria 18 ohms

de esa manera dos paquetes de tres leds IR + su resistencia consumirian 100 ma que es menor a los 120 ma que consumian los leds originales...



saludos...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 7, 2013)

Hola cordial saludos. Lo que te puedo decir sobre tu proyecto es que con solo 6 led no vas a tener mucho éxito.

mira para los sistemas CCTV a veces es necesario lampara extras porque la que trae la cámara no suelen alcanzar para X distancias. Te puedo decir que de las que yo he visto ninguna era con control PWM o intermitente naaa solo eran led en series para el caso tuyo que son 5V (tensión de USB) vas a necesitar una R y colocar 4 IR Led en serie, pero mínimo tendrán que ser 30 led para que tengas una buena calidad 

*lo que sugiero*



*las que hay en el mercado*






exito en tu camara nocturna atentamente SSTC


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bueno, lo que proponen elmo2 y SSTC no está mal, de hecho se puede hacer; utilizar los IR LED sin un driver especial ni nada de eso. Yo propuse utilizarlos en un margen de frecuencias para disminuir el calor en los IR LED que presentó nuestro amigo en su proyecto, además de evitar que con el tiempo los IR LED dejen de emitir con tanta fuerza. La idea era poder utilizar toda la potencia util de los IR LED, sin embargo un circuito simple de 3 o 4 IR LED (por serie) con su respectiva resistencia resulta naturalmente util si lo que se quiere enfocar quizás sea el rostro y un poco de nosotros ante la cam; claro está teniendo en cuenta de limitar más de lo nominal la corriente de trabajo en los IR LED. Ya es otro cuento si quieres iluminar con IR un cuarto por ejemplo para espiar


----------



## krnl64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportes y aprecio que todos se presten para mi proyecto 

Al parecer falto un poco de datos sobre lo que respecta a mi proyecto, la webcam enfocaria todo un cuarto si, los LEDS originales alumbraban como 3 o 4 metros y la verdad que era bastante bueno, queria tener el mismo efecto con leds IR. pero al parecer voy a necesitar de mas LEDS iR y talvez mas potencia  

Como ha mostrado SSTC, es necesario una pantalla de LEDS IR, por lo tanto bueno tendre que pensar en colocar LEDS IR a los costados de la webcam generando un circulo de LEDS IR y los 6 que estan pegaditos a la lente :3 

que dicen diria que son mas o menos  12 - 15 LEDs IR mas montados sobre la webcam, como esta imagen:





Funcionaria de ese modo?

Saludos  y gracias a todos los que se toman un tiempito para ayudarme ^^


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 7, 2013)

mmmm bueno... efectivamente necesitas mas potencia. Yo utilizaría un IR LED de 1W comprado por ebay... pero con la demora en llegar es necesaria la pantallita con IR LED normalitos de 5mm. La pantallita de unos 18 diodos sobre baquelita perforada (6 series de 3 IR LED) a 5 V del puerto usb aun no me parece mucho; pero si te recomendaría utilizar un cable USB distinto (de un viejo cargador, extensión o cable de impresora USB) para alimentar exclusivamente el circuito ya que no se que tendría en la cabeza el fabricante de la camara cuando hizo la elección del cable para el producto, entonces el cable podría no ser apto para un consumo ya algo elevado (300mA). 

Entonces si decides hacer el circuito sin oscilador astable puedes utilizar el resistor de 18 ohm para cada serie de IR LEDs, entonces serían 6 resistores.


----------



## krnl64 (Jun 8, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> mmmm bueno... efectivamente necesitas mas potencia. Yo utilizaría un IR LED de 1W comprado por ebay... pero con la demora en llegar es necesaria la pantallita con IR LED normalitos de 5mm. La pantallita de unos 18 diodos sobre baquelita perforada (6 series de 3 IR LED) a 5 V del puerto usb aun no me parece mucho; pero si te recomendaría utilizar un cable USB distinto (de un viejo cargador, extensión o cable de impresora USB) para alimentar exclusivamente el circuito ya que no se que tendría en la cabeza el fabricante de la camara cuando hizo la elección del cable para el producto, entonces el cable podría no ser apto para un consumo ya algo elevado (300mA).
> 
> Entonces si decides hacer el circuito sin oscilador astable puedes utilizar el resistor de 18 ohm para cada serie de IR LEDs, entonces serían 6 resistores.



Preferiria hacerlo con el Oscilador, ya que asi estaria haciendo el circuito correctamente y utilizando todo el potencial de los LEDs, pero supongo que con la tanda de + o - 20 o 22 el circuito cambiaria  
Asique que dices? la disposicion de los leds y la cantidad? ya de por si estoy pensando en una fuente externa, el usb sera solo para alimentar la cam.


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 8, 2013)

Una fuente externa te sirve, y así aumentas el número de IR LEDs, Con 9V o 12V y que trabaje sobre el amperio te sale algo bueno. Busca la fuente y en lo que pueda te ayudaremos en el foro. Ve y busca en algún cajón de la casa y encontrarás alguno parecido a esto:






Partiendo de la fuente que poseas empezamos con el diseño


----------



## krnl64 (Jun 10, 2013)

ordenar un poco las cosas y encontre este amiguito :3






Es de 12V y 1 A


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 10, 2013)

Es justo lo que necesitabas, puedes montar el oscilador con el 555, y con unos 18 o 24 IR LED queda bién. Incluso puedes utilizar unos 48 IR LED. ¿te imaginas?

PD: Utiliza 8 en serie por cada transistor, ó 6 con resistor de 56 ohm


----------



## krnl64 (Jun 10, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> http://www.sololistas.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/señor_Burns.jpg
> 
> Es justo lo que necesitabas, puedes montar el oscilador con el 555, y con unos 18 o 24 IR LED queda bién. Incluso puedes utilizar unos 48 IR LED. ¿te imaginas?
> 
> PD: Utiliza 8 en serie por cada transistor, ó 6 con resistor de 56 ohm



genial genial  increible 48 leds DD un refelctor, hice el calculo y usare 18 leds, porfavor tomate un ratito para comprobar mi circuito ^^


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 10, 2013)

Correcto! de paso aprendiste sobre el significado de amplificar en electrónica; no es más que a una señal aumentarla hasta las características deseadas; y quién lo hace: el transistor!

Resistencias de 56 ohm para que funcionen a tope los IR LED, apenas salen con la perdida en el transistor. ojo! 56 ohm si tu fuente entrega 12V; ni un voltio más. Y no sé porqué pero dudo que éste voltaje lo entrege tan exacto. El siguiente valor a trabajar sería con resistores de 68 ohm y se protejen los IR LED de posibles tensiones 'algo' aumentadas. Las resistencias deben ser a 1W (con medio andarían) pero para que no nos hagamos a la idea de que se quemaran por el calor. 

Si puedes mide el voltaje DC que entrega la fuente a ver que elección más justa tomamos para las resistencias.


----------



## krnl64 (Jun 10, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Correcto! de paso aprendiste sobre el significado de amplificar en electrónica; no es más que a una señal aumentarla hasta las características deseadas; y quién lo hace: el transistor!
> 
> Resistencias de 56 ohm para que funcionen a tope los IR LED, apenas salen con la perdida en el transistor. ojo! 56 ohm si tu fuente entrega 12V; ni un voltio más. Y no sé porqué pero dudo que éste voltaje lo entrege tan exacto. El siguiente valor a trabajar sería con resistores de 68 ohm y se protejen los IR LED de posibles tensiones 'algo' aumentadas. Las resistencias deben ser a 1W (con medio andarían) pero para que no nos hagamos a la idea de que se quemaran por el calor.
> 
> Si puedes mide el voltaje DC que entrega la fuente a ver que elección más justa tomamos para las resistencias.



para que los resistores de 68 Ω? el tester marca 12.41V ni mas ni menos, sin variaciones 
Resistencias de 56Ω a 1W entonces.
Porfavor explicame lo de esos resistores de 68Ω
Y los capacitores que estan alli de 10nf, que voltaje son? y como se les llaman, solo conozco los que se escriben µf y se pronuncias microfaradios :3
saludos ^^


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 10, 2013)

Una de las leyes básicas de la electrónica es la ley de Ohm, que simplificando se traduce en una relación entre el voltaje (Voltios), la corriente (Amperios) y resistencia (ohmios). Enunciandola matemáticamente es: V=I*R.
Vamos a suponer que no existe el transitor y no tendremos caída de tensión o voltaje en el. Si deseamos conectar 6 IR LED a 12V entonces necesitamos utilizar la Ley de Ohm para calcular el resistor a utilizar.

Entonces dejamos la igualdad en términos de la resistencia: R=(V/I) entonces: 
1.4V es el voltaje de operacion de cada IR LED, 12V es el voltaje de la fuente, 60mA es la corriente de operación de los IR LED que equivalen a 0.06A.

1.4V*6 IR LEDs = 8.4V
R=[(12V-8.4)/0.06A]=60 ohm, el valor comercial más cercano sería 56 ohm. y no estaríamos en problemas porque no contamos con la caida de tensión en el transistor.

Como vés para calcular la resistencia se necesitó utilizar el voltaje de entrada (12V en teoría); como ud tomo la medida de 12.41V y se sabe que ésta tensión tiende a caer un poco cuando se conecta a una "carga" entonces podemos olvidar los 68 ohm y utilizar efectivamente las de 56 ohm a 1W.

1W es la potencia que puede disipar el resistor, la potencia se puede calcular (una de las maneras) como W=(I*I)*R= I^2*R
Para nuestro caso: W=0.06^2 A * 56 ohm =0.2016 Watts. En la practica se suelen utilizar resistores que soporten un minimo del doble de la potencia. en nuestro caso 0.5W estarían bien, pero para que el resistor trabaje más comodo utilizaremos de 1W ya que el costo no se eleva casi nada y el resistor no quema al tacto jeje.

Por otra parte la medida para la capacitancia es el Faradio (F) pero como 1 Faradio se constituye un valor algo elevado para capacitores de uso común; se emplean prefijos para denotar una misma cantidad.

Ej: un capacitor de 0.1 uF (micro-faradios) equivale a decir 100 nF (nano-faradios). No es mucho lo que queda por decir  Pasate por tablas de prefijos y aprende a manejar estas cuestiones de mili, micro, nano, pico... etc para capacitores, en el caso de resistores el kilo, el mega...; todo ésto es util en electrónica.


----------



## krnl64 (Jun 10, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Una de las leyes básicas de la electrónica es la ley de Ohm, que simplificando se traduce en una relación entre el voltaje (Voltios), la corriente (Amperios) y resistencia (ohmios). Enunciandola matemáticamente es: V=I*R.
> Vamos a suponer que no existe el transitor y no tendremos caída de tensión o voltaje en el. Si deseamos conectar 6 IR LED a 12V entonces necesitamos utilizar la Ley de Ohm para calcular el resistor a utilizar.
> 
> Entonces dejamos la igualdad en términos de la resistencia: R=(V/I) entonces:
> ...



Estas clases son magistrales  me dieron en la secundaria sobre como calcular Ohm, A, etc u_u algo me acuerdo :3 
Me suponia que eran nanofaradios  Bueno ahora usamos:

Resistencias de 56 Ω a 1W, solo los 3 esos que son para cada Transistor 

Los capacitores son de 10nf, pero aun no se el voltaje T_T


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 10, 2013)

krnl64 dijo:


> Los capacitores son de 10nf, pero aun no se el voltaje T_T



Se me pasó por alto, los capacitores cerámicos (tipo lenteja) suelen fabricarlos como minimo a 50V, para el 555 con que nos digan que son de 10 nF que equivalen a 0.01 uF basta. (el número 103 impreso sobre el capacitor)


----------



## krnl64 (Jun 12, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Se me pasó por alto, los capacitores cerámicos (tipo lenteja) suelen fabricarlos como minimo a 50V, para el 555 con que nos digan que son de 10 nF que equivalen a 0.01 uF basta. (el número 103 impreso sobre el capacitor)



Bueno listooo :333 hora en cuanto tenga dinero compro todo lo necesario y les digo como me fue chicos >,< gracias a todos


----------



## krnl64 (Jun 26, 2013)

Bueno chicos me pase un par de semanas, pero aca ya lo hice  :










Lo que si, falto algo, habia una conexion al IC que no mostraba el numero de pata, asique lo uni con la unica pata que estaba sola:





Ahora solo me queda probarlo T_____T


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 26, 2013)

En efecto es el pin 7, solo una ultima recomendación, revisa que la polaridad del adaptador que encontraste de 12V 1A concuerde con la del circuito.


----------



## krnl64 (Jun 27, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> En efecto es el pin 7, solo una ultima recomendación, revisa que la polaridad del adaptador que encontraste de 12V 1A concuerde con la del circuito.



Si si, esta bien con la plaqueta. Ya lo probe y arranca *_* solo tengo algunos inconvenientes =(

 - La luz aun sigue siendo baja, no tiene la potencia que esperaba
 - Una tanda de 6 LEDS no prenden. Ahora adjunto una foto de mis pruebas

El integrado se calienta lo suficiente como para mostrar que esta funcionando (nada mal) y el POT funciona.

ahora unas imágenes del error y en funcionamiento:































El Error:





Estoy pensando que el problema viene de la Resistencia, los LEDS en la camara no muestran vida alguna.. Ya que la pata Colectora (C) no tiene voltaje, sera que no tiene suficiente voltaje ese transistor como para trabajar?

PD: Tal vez esto influya en algo.. las pruebas se realizaron con la lente de un N8, la imagen mas pequeña fue tomada con la cámara delantera del móvil, esta cámara parece ser mas sensible a los IR que la cámara trasera, por lo tanto debería pensar en sacarle el filtro CCD a la webcam, es valido? Recorda que el Filtro CCD es el filtro que regula la percepción de rayos IR


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 27, 2013)

Amigo revisa la polaridad de los IR LED, si puedes intercambia esta serie con una que si enciende a ver si funciona. 
Ten cuidado que el material de los CD o DVD es conductor en la parte metálica, no estés haciendo un corto. 
Yo suponía que ya habias eliminado el filtro infrarrojo detrás del lente de la camara jejeje.
Una prueba más que yo haría es ver el comportamiento del circuito desconectando ya sea de +Vcc ó de la base los transistores los diodos. Mejor dicho prueba levantando una pata de los diodos para que no exista circulación en ellos. En mi opinión el 555 no debería calentar (calentar muy muy muy poco)  y creo que se debe a los diodos. Intenta y me cuentas


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 7, 2013)

yo no apruebo ese circuito para nada de 470 ohm para 3 bases es una guasada y despues una resistencia de 56 ohm en serie con 6 led 

lo único que te preguntare es ¿Cuanto pagaste por cada led?


----------

